# New puppy, boy or girl?



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We are getting a 2nd Vizsla puppy late 2013 or early 2014 and will be getting on the wait list soon. But before we get on the wait list, we have to decide.... boy or girl??? 

I would really like another boy, but know that 2 of the same gender can be troublesome. Miles will be about 2 when we get the second puppy. 

Are there any characteristic traits in Miles that I should consider in choosing the gender? He gets along with 99% of dogs ( I posted earlier this week that he has recently begun asserting dominance over puppies).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If Miles gets along with 99% of other dogs I would say go with what ya feel.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

If he gets along with all other pups, then go with what you want. My one word of caution is that if you're going to leave him intact it will be more difficult with a female when she goes into season (assuming you will allow her to develop completely before spaying). 2 is definitely better than 1! Our pups are so bonded with each other and they are quickly becoming great hunting buddies. It's fun to watch Riley teach Cooper how to quarter and he's been honoring her points. I'm so excited for you!

What breeder are you getting the pup from?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! We are hoping to get Miles an actual brother, so likely back at Rusty Dog Ranch if his mom is going to have another litter. We are very excited to add to the family, and I hope that Miles will feel the same way! 

He gets along with all other dogs, with the exception of his recent need to correct puppies so our new little one will likely learn a lot quickly.


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

We've recently been kicking around the idea of a second V and trying to decide if another boy or a girl would be the best choice for our almost-two-year-old boy... I initially thought I would want a girl, so I could have one of each, but thought maybe two boys would get along better as playmates, considering Mako is pretty balanced and definitely not dominant. Keep us updated on what you choose!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I have one of each and it's the perfect solution for us. My male (he's older and we had him first) is very dominant and the behaviorist and trainer that worked with him recommended we get a female as our 2nd pup. They all said he would not do well with a male and there would be fights. So, we took their advice. He and Luna are perfect together. They adore each other. I love having one of each.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips! Will let you guys know when we decide


----------

